# vidwo of 85 year old people slot car racing



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

My parents first time on a layout. Maybe thats were I got my love of ho enjoy the video fellow slotheads 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgvnMwUNG-4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

AWESOME! Kev, they should have been racing vibrators. That would have made them about 29 years old then....... Bob


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

mr_aurora said:


> AWESOME! Kev, they should have been racing vibrators. That would have made them about 29 years old then....... Bob


Thanks Bob, they actually bought my older brother a vibrator set and it was passed down to me and I still have it


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow Kev! You did a heck of a good thing there. Judging by their smiles, I think they will be back for more. And this is proof that age is only a number! 

Dominic


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

toomanyhobbies said:


> Wow Kev! You did a heck of a good thing there. Judging by their smiles, I think they will be back for more. And this is proof that age is only a number!
> 
> Dominic


Thanks, I am goung to biuld a track at their house


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I'm thinking that's not the first time Racing Slot Cars.
Who won anyways, they were having fun for sure.
Just don't turn them on to E-BAY or we will be fighting them for the wining bid 

gt40


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

GT40 said:


> Guys
> I'm thinking that's not the first time Racing Slot Cars.
> Who won anyways, they were having fun for sure.
> Just don't turn them on to E-BAY or we will be fighting them for the wining bid
> ...


Actually dad won


----------

